# mk3 rs front badge removal



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Just had a go at removing and I run out of bravery.

Anyone removed from a mk3 rs? Can it be removed from the front?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

can be removed both front and rear, but quite tricky


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Do you mean the RS badge or the Audi rings?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Ttrs badge itself. All it seems to be doing is flexing when I pull forward at various points!


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

When the dealer removed the quattro badge from the front grille of my new TT a few weeks ago he said it was difficult. Apparently, they had to cut it off. Might be the same with the RS badge.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I took mine off my RSQ3 and it was a pain in the arse. Hacked it to bits in the end

IMO the only way to get it off cleanly would be to take the grill out.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

It's a snap-on with hooks.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I think to remove it properly you need to remove grille, on my tts it seems to be sanswiched between two grill layers.

I also backed out of the idea when i'd removed tonnes of screws to no avail.

Could gently saw it off but would look shite close up :lol:


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

There are two metal locking clips on the two tabs. They need to come off first then the smaller tabs bend in.

You have to get in behind the badge so at minimum it is removal of the top trim panel. Not too difficult but you are left with two tabs on the inside of the grill!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Barmybob said:


> There are two metal locking clips on the two tabs. They need to come off first then the smaller tabs bend in.
> 
> You have to get in behind the badge so at minimum it is removal of the top trim panel. Not too difficult but you are left with two tabs on the inside of the grill!


I'm replacing with a the newer facelifted black version so hopefully if i remove without breaking anything it will be all good !

I'm assuming the trim panel has the bolts topped off with those little audi plastic emblem badges? Very odd


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

May I ask how much are they charging for the new style RS badge please?

Please keep the thread updated on your swap over. Thx


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Depends how friendly your local dealership is...however price for the black badge is roughly 40 quid. *Cough*


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

cheechy said:


> Depends how friendly your local dealership is...however price for the black badge is roughly 40 quid. *Cough*


Group Buy ?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Gave my local dealer a call last week for a price on the gloss black rings and front and rear TTRS badges in gloss black.
Price was approx £41.00 per item and £100 pounds plus VAT to fit [smiley=bigcry.gif].

Might just have them fitted when the car goes in for its MOT in October :wink: there's nothing quite like being bent over by the dealer and with no lub as well result :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Got mine sub £40 and now fitted. Bit fiddly but not too difficult.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Yup mine all fitted also as per other thread.

So I've replaced chrome rings back/front, rear TTRS and front TTRS insignia with Black.

On a white car this looks much better.

Last thing I need to get finished is the TT fuel cap - I bought a used example from ebay and its currently at the paintshop being painted brilliant black.

Dont get that even with the facelift models Audi are doing black edition TT's with black badges but still putting chrome fuel caps on just looks very odd...


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Here is a white RS that was for sale a year or so ago and it looks rather good. Note the black door handles but still has the chrome fuel cap. Glasgow had the same mods on a red car more recently.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

roof also has been painted


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

A nod to the mk1 QS ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

probably


----------

